# aristocraft power trucks and freight trucks with metal wheels



## mil (Mar 17, 2012)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
I have new aristocraft g scale train parts that are from the 1990's and are new. I really know nothing about model trains, but would like to know what I have and the value of the parts. There are 2 pairs of ART-29351 large scale power trucks and about 20 freight trucks with metal wheels. The trucks have suspension springs and there is the #1177 on the side. I could post photos. Could someone tell me what I [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would consult ebay or a dealer if all you need to know is how much they are worth. 

Greg


----------

